# Pcola pier live report



## landlocked (Oct 3, 2007)

Kings are eating down the pier this morning! At least 50 hook ups and at least 25 in the deck!


----------



## landlocked (Oct 3, 2007)

Bite is still on!


----------



## bbarton13 (May 4, 2009)

damn


----------



## TomH (Mar 31, 2008)

kewl, Im on my way.


----------



## landlocked (Oct 3, 2007)

And they're still here!


----------



## landlocked (Oct 3, 2007)

King bite has slowed but pomps are still hot!


----------



## shootnstarz (May 4, 2011)

I love this, minute by minute play. Sure beats calling old Joe Sealy and asking "what they caught today"?

Rick


----------



## SaltJunkie0226 (Jun 26, 2011)

Nothing today. It absolutely sucked!!


----------



## landlocked (Oct 3, 2007)

This report was from Sunday! I guess I should have put the date in the title! Sorry!


----------



## Worn Out (May 10, 2008)

*I sure wish...*



shootnstarz said:


> I love this, minute by minute play. Sure beats calling old Joe Sealy and asking "what they caught today"?
> 
> Rick


 ...That I could call Joe Seely today !


----------



## shootnstarz (May 4, 2011)

Worn Out said:


> ...That I could call Joe Seely today !


I was wondering if anybody here knew who Joe was.

Rick


----------



## Boliver T Wheelock (Feb 28, 2010)

*Joe*

I gave Joe many dollars, a quarter at a time for two cigar minnows.


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

Joe used to keep my rods and reels in the shack for me. When I was 15 I would hich-hike to the pier and fish all day. Joe and my father were good friends. I would sweep out and clean the bathrooms at the Outrigger for something to eat.

When I was about 8 I would be out there with my father catching Cigar Minnows and selling them to the fishermen for whatever they would give me. This was in the late 50's and early 60's. Remember the Hammerhead..??


----------



## Thebasskidd (Mar 6, 2012)

it was a great day!!!!


----------



## reelthrill (Oct 3, 2007)

I was a Navarre boy way back then but I do remember him.


----------



## Worn Out (May 10, 2008)

*I didn't mean to derail....sorry*

.. "ol' Joe".... 

That hammerhead?


----------



## SaltJunkie0226 (Jun 26, 2011)

landlocked said:


> This report was from Sunday! I guess I should have put the date in the title! Sorry!



I know when the report was from. I was saying that Monday sucked. It was absolutely nothing but sharks and dolphins (not mahi)


----------



## CLEVE3990 (Feb 24, 2012)

Joe didn,t strech the truth MUCH!! Good old Joe. If you didn,t have the 35 cents to fish, he said go on anyway!!


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

You guy's don't remember or know about the pet Hammerhead that used to live under the pier..?? He was 12' to 15' long. He was there up until the 70's if I remember right. I believe he was killed for safety reasons. Someone else will know. I stopped fishing the pier around 1970.


----------



## CLEVE3990 (Feb 24, 2012)

I remember the hammer. We called it "Ole Joe" I first started fishing the pier in about 1962-65 Got transfered and back fishing some 69-72. Left again and retired back here in Pensacola in 1975. Fished regular since that time."Ole Joe" was around for several years, but can't remember exactly when


----------



## shootnstarz (May 4, 2011)

Seems it was the late 60s when the big shark was hanging around. Heard the CG shot him, but who really knows. Lots of rumors and legends floating around then.

I saw big hammerheads all the time, even after he was rumored being killed so it makes me wonder if there was actually a single shark or many different HHs that just happen to wonder by and found plenty of dead bonito to munch on. Either way it's a great legend.

Yes, Joe Seely was a great guy, Ernie, not so much. Joe let me fish a few time too when I didn't have any dough. Last time I ever saw him he was playing the tamborine with "Lazy Day" at the old Marina bar. That had to be the late 70s.

Remember those gut bustin sub sandwiches he had for 50 cents? Nothing ever tasted so good to a starving kid who'd been fishing all morning.

Rick


----------



## shootnstarz (May 4, 2011)

Thebasskidd said:


> it was a great day!!!!


 
Nice Kings, I'm guessing the big one went 25lb?

Rick


----------



## KingFishin613 (Apr 9, 2012)

the big one went 19.6 or so after i saw the pic thought the same thing but i asked him and he said it only went 19.6


----------



## TomH (Mar 31, 2008)

I remember that big Hammerhead well. We used to feed him whole bonito on the gaff, and Joe Seely got pretty mad. That was the piers gaff we were risking. That was around '63 or so. I had many a good memory of that time.


----------



## Snatch it (Feb 17, 2009)

Nice kings guys!!!


----------



## VA Boy (Feb 19, 2012)

*Hammerhead*

I was at the "T" in the pier 6 or 7 years ago just staring down into the water probably trying to spot a sheephead or something when this GIANT hammerhead rolled up. I asked the folks around me if anyone saw that shark. One guy stated the shark lived there. I bet he was 12' long. I looked back at the beach and figured that shark could make the 1400' dash in 30 seconds or less. I never went in the water again.


----------



## nathan70 (Jul 12, 2011)

Yeah I remenber that guy hanging around there 5-7 years ago too. At least in the 12' range.


----------



## paul s (May 31, 2011)

shootnstarz said:


> Seems it was the late 60s when the big shark was hanging around. Heard the CG shot him, but who really knows. Lots of rumors and legends floating around then.
> 
> I saw big hammerheads all the time, even after he was rumored being killed so it makes me wonder if there was actually a single shark or many different HHs that just happen to wonder by and found plenty of dead bonito to munch on. Either way it's a great legend.
> 
> ...


I remember that, it was early 70's, my brother was stationed on Ft Pickens then, they killed it because they thought it was too old and slow and would start going after easy meals like people.. I remember hearing on my scanner a few years ago about a 14' Hammerhead being caught off the pier in the early morning hours.


----------



## Thebasskidd (Mar 6, 2012)

I will be there again Saturday the wind will be south at 10 to 20


----------



## KingFishin613 (Apr 9, 2012)

hopefully this weekend there will be some king, but sucky part is my dad just had back surgery so i wont be able to go. i could attempt to convince my dad to let my mom drop me off at the pier with the fishing stuff so i would be able to go sunday or saturday too. Fish shuld start showing up again around thursday hopefully thats when the wind starts to change again.


----------



## Thebasskidd (Mar 6, 2012)

Ur josh friend


----------



## KingFishin613 (Apr 9, 2012)

ye btw its bailey not joshs friend


----------

